# OMG Can You Believe It? Another EPIC cue...



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes folks, it's EPIC time again. I don't know why I feel I have to write EPIC like that, but I do. This is a short cue, intended as a big, in-your-face intro to a dramatic, EPIC story.

So, yes, it's possible to combine CineOrch low chords and the tutti. And that's just the base. I also sprinkled some Requiem and Liberis. Strings are LASS and Symphobia, Trilian makes a repeated appearance, percs are Action Drums Taiko, CineCrash, and Shimmer and Shake, and I'm cold, but hopeful for spring.

I'm still tinkering with it, so comments are welcome!

*Edit* new version: http://nedfx.com/newmusic/Bouhalassa_Epic_Intro_B.mp3

Original:

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/Bouhalassa_Epic_Intro.mp3

o[])


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Ned,

Combine what ever you want! The result is the most important!
I am listening on my little net-book, but what I hear sounds good!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 25, 2011)

Sweet Ned! 

Really dig the driving force that evolves through the track. The Liberis poly sustains half way through is most certainly EPIC - Really want that library....Awesome!




Ryan :D


----------



## antoniopandrade (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Ned! I like the use of Liberis in this cue, I generally use it for soft applications, and this really opened my mind to possibilities with the library. 

One thing, I would go more over-the-top if you're going for EPIC (caps version) :D. More drums, more marcato attacks on the choir, more BASS, I was expecting my subs to rattle a bit more 

But great cue, really like the mix of organic and electronic elements!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Antonio. I will try to do some of the things you're suggesting. I had turn down the bass because I thought it was too much, but I should probably bring-back-the-bass to add to its EPICness!


----------



## Elfen (Apr 7, 2011)

Really good Ned!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 7, 2011)

Merci! I'm re-mixing it, sounds better. I'll post when I'm done.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! I felt trembling when I heard "Liberis" part. I like it so much. Nice job Ned

Best,
Daniel


----------



## Mr Greg G (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Ned, great track you have here! I like the overall sound and the chords. There's just one tiny thing you could change, which is the cymbal/crash. It sounds small but yet is too loud because it has too much highs and not enough "body" compared to the rest.

Thumbs up, I like it!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the great tip! I'll be sure to work on those cymbals. =o


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the beginning.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 9, 2011)

:mrgreen: 

I love honesty!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 9, 2011)

I think the beginning is the weakest part actually. 
I reckon it's the bass-arp that I don't like. Just a bit too old school for my taste. 

I agree on the cymbals - could be lowered a notch. Overall though, it's a great track - loads of energy, well mixed and it evolves nicely.

Where is CineOrch? The strings in the beginning? I'm just curious cause I skipped it cause I thought it'd be too limiting for me with all those premade chords.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Peter, thanks for the compliments! I know I can be a bit old-school, but I am near 50, you know?!! 
Cineorch is throughout, the low chords patch is heard in the first half (very exposed), then another patch, tutti chords are added on top in the second half (less exposed).
I like to think of it as orchestral 'glue', although in the first part, it's doing more than that.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm... maybe CineOrch is worth considering after all 

Don't take the 'old school' too personal. It's just that synth stuff feels dated really fast. And I can't stand anything synth that sounds like it's from the 80s, which I think perhaps that bass arp does.

A friend of mine is 49 and I swear he doesn't listen to anything newer than Led Zeppelin, The Who etc. so needless to say, we don't talk about music at all :D 
So, compared to him, your stuff is brand new.


----------



## toddkreuz (Apr 9, 2011)

R. Soul @ Sat Apr 09 said:


> Hmm... maybe CineOrch is worth considering after all
> 
> It's just that synth stuff feels dated really fast. And I can't stand anything synth that sounds like it's from the 80s, which I think perhaps that bass arp does.


Those bass arps sound like common bass arps in electronic music from any era.
If anything, they sound more 70's than 80's.

I think they sound fat and musical.

The 80's sounds are back, and have been back for years. They're everywhere.
They are a huge part of the current trend. At least in pop, rock, electronica, etc..
If you ask me, some of the greatest music ever came out of the 80's. I love those sounds. Prophet synths, Linn drums, FM synths... Love em..

Anyway, Ned, you're a badass... Great clip!
TK


----------



## Hal (Apr 9, 2011)

its funny thaT everyone is commenting about the bass cause that was gonna be my comment too..just that i was going to say its interesting the bass is probably dated to the point that bringing it back is new and catchy i dont know i see it like that if it was on a soundtrack it would ve attrackted everybody like it did catched everyones attention here !
nice use of liberis too


----------



## ricother (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree with those who say the weakest part is the beginning. I started to listen and I thought "I'm not gonna like this", but then the children started to sing, and... man, that was great (and EPIC) =o 

Really considering purchasing liberis :roll: 

PS - I also enjoyed the ending, original and effective.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Apr 10, 2011)

My Latin is kind of rusty but considering that liberis can be dativ and/or ablativ this opens up some "nice" translation and interpretation options for the crucifixus liberis part.
As an ablativus instrumentalis this could mean crucified by the children - those violent kids, aren't they all rascals?
Maybe the parents on board would (at least sometimes) rather consider the ablativus sociativus: crucified with the children. 

Epic indeed, albeit the dark kind of epic.

No guarantees though - high school latin class is only a distant memory for me. 
Time to watch this again for a re-fresher:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI-fDzUJXI


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 10, 2011)

I've finished a new version. Honestly, it's starting to get difficult to get the right balance. Any suggestions are welcomed! : http://nedfx.com/newmusic/Bouhalassa_Epic_Intro_B.mp3


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoyed that Ned. I agree it's a little slow to start, the final half is much the better half.

My god, doesn't Liberis sound amazing?! Well out of my price range at the moment sadly.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Apr 11, 2011)

YES Ned!

You brought back the low end, and damn does it work. I was just listening to Alan Silvestri's Van Helsing, and that score is perfect to get a match for sheer volume and size of ensemble. I definitely recommend checking it out, as he makes it sounds very big, without any overt synth elements (a la MV/RC). 

Yes, Liberis is beautiful!


----------

